# hello I am new *



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello.  I have been reading boards for a long time but have only now signed up.  I hope to get inspiration and support from this board!  I have undergone 3 IVF/ICSI fresh cycles.  The first was negative, and the last two were biochemical pregnancies.  I am getting more tests carried out on my uterus and blood tests for clotting, karyotyping etc. before attempting a FET.  I am also hoping to hear from women who have had biochemical pregancies and then succeeded!

Anji


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Anji 

Got no advice, but wanted to say Hi!!
xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Anji,

    Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  


                              Strawberries x


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Banana Girl,

Thank you for welcoming me!  I was really struck by your story...  I just sent in hair samples to Foresight.  I have also heard of other women who couldn't conceive on IVF/ICSI and did with Foresight.  I am not sure if I will take time off and trying naturally because of fluctuating FSH... May do a FET in Janurary.  But am eager to get results from Foresight...

Anji


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Strawberries,

Thanks so much!  I really look forward to hearing more from you and others on the forum.  I hope to get acquainted with how it all works soon!

Best wishes,

Anji


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to read that you've experienced 2 chemical pregnancies  I can totally empathise with you as we've been through several ourselves (2 naturally/2 through FET) so I understand how you must be feeling 

You'll find great support and advise here. You may be interested in the Investigations and Immunology sub-board (under the main Starting out & diagnosis board)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

We too have been advised to have further investigations into karotyping etc and consultant feels I probably require IVIG. I've had countless blood tests previously which showed I had several blood clotting disorders as well as raised NK cells and I am prescribed clexane and prednisolone but consultant feels this may not be enough.

There is also the FET board that may interest you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0.

If you're interested in Foresight, there is also the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Wishing you lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

HI Natasha,

Thanks for your advice!  I will check out the sub-boards you mention.

I wanted to ask you, as I noticed it in your history, that you have endometriosis and uterine adhesions.  Has your doctor ever explained to you why you have/had uterine adhesions?  Also, could this be causing miscarriages?  I had a hysteroscopy to remove adhesions twice now and am wondering if that may have something to do with my chemical pregnancies.  My doctor hasn't ever explained to me why I keep getting uterine adhesions...

Also, I am waiting to get my blood tests back from St. Mary's for clotting and karyotyping etc.  Not sure what they will reveal... But I am seeing Dr. Regan at St. Mary's and hopefully she will let me know what she thinks when the results are in.  She apparently doesn't test for NK cells though.  

Have you had miscarriages or negative results while taking clexane and predisone?

Thanks again,

Anji


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Amji, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear of your 2 biochems. How gutting it must be to have your positive snatched away from you like that. 

I have not been in your situation so can't really offer any advice about success after biochem pregnancies, but I am a success story after a miscarriage and several failures with immune issues myself, although not blood clotting related. 
Natasha has already left you some greta links to start off with and I'm just going to add one or two more that you might find helpful to find your way around the site:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Anji

Welcome to FF    I am sure you will find this site of such support to you  

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

x x x


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Anji -
PM me if you want any Foresight info, I used to be a local membership volunteer.
xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Anji,
Just like to say welcome hun to FF i wish you  i am thinking of you
My fingers are crossed for you both too take care nicky


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i havent had b/c preg b4 but i have read that many woman go on to have healthy babys you should find all the support you need on this site.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Caz,

Thanks for your message.  I just wanted to ask you if you had any treatment (were you taking any medications) for your immune issues and do you think that this helped to lead to a successful pregnancy?

Thanks, 

Anji


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *anji* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

